# STREAMIN' (BOOBZ AND NOSTALGIC VIDYA GAME MUZIK :V)



## TheDartKid (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey folks just wanted to let you know I'm doing a live art stream (I usually do this throughout the week usually starting at 6 PM EST) on Picarto

picarto.tv/thedartkid

So stop on by, there you can make requests as well as enjoy some booties and nostalgic vidya game muzik :V


----------

